# Great news in time for new years eve.



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Hummmmmm and just think I have toast and honey most every morning and I don`t drink


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Hummmmmmmm I always thought the best thing for a hangover was to not sober up. This could explain why I don't drink anymore


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

George, 'Easy Does It' 

[ December 26, 2005, 01:31 PM: Message edited by: Dick Allen ]


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

>'Easy Does It'

Oh you know it.


----------

